# Type AV mod.



## Parity (Feb 10, 2010)

If you do it please tell me what you think.
And you can adjust it however you like the screws.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 10, 2010)

This is just the thing I wanted! Thanks


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 10, 2010)

i thought the *real *AV mod is putting nude pictures on the cube? :confused:


On-topic:
that's basically what Haiyan Memory is. 
(PS: i still haven't changed my mind about the name yet. it just sounds wrong.)


----------



## Parity (Feb 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> i thought the *real *AV mod is putting nude pictures on the cube? :confused:
> 
> 
> On-topic:
> ...


I did this before that cube though so lol.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> i thought the *real *AV mod is putting nude pictures on the cube? :confused:
> 
> 
> On-topic:
> ...



Why is it up to you to decide?


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone tested it yet? 

And also, did you sand them down with sandpaper?


----------



## Parity (Feb 10, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> Anyone tested it yet?
> 
> And also, did you sand them down with sandpaper?


I have a sponge type thing that is sandpaper.
So yes I used sandpaper.


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 10, 2010)

What do you mean by sponge thing?


----------



## Parity (Feb 10, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> What do you mean by sponge thing?



It is just in the shape of a rectangle and has different grits of sand paper on each side.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 10, 2010)

Parity said:


> Sherwood said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean by sponge thing?
> ...



菜瓜布?


----------



## Parity (Feb 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > Sherwood said:
> ...


That means?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Parity (Feb 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


>


----------

